# Corporal Michael Middlebrook



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*
*Michael Paul Middlebrook*
Lafayette Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Sunday, October 1, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Charged with murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corporal Michael Middlebrook was shot and killed while responding to a shooting at a convenience store, near the intersection of Moss Street and Van Buren Street, at approximately 10:00 pm.

The call was originally dispatched as a person with a gun but was upgraded to a shooting. As Corporal Middlebrook arrived on scene a male subject opened fire on him, engaging him in a shootout. Corporal Middlebrook was fatally wounding during the exchange.

The man fled the scene but was later arrested and charged with first degree murder and three counts of attempted first degree murder.

Corporal Middlebrook had served with the Lafayette Police Department for nine years. He is survived by his wife, 3-year-old daughter, and two young stepdaughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Toby Aguillard
Lafayette Police Department
900 E University Ave
Lafayette, LA 70503

Phone: (337) 291-8600

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Rip sir. Sad yet again.
I read an article last night on officer.com that said the lodd deaths and violence are the highest and worse that what was seen on the 1960-70's. Heads on swivels and stay safe. I always knew what our job was about and the risks but I never dreamed it would be like this.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Tiz insane. As a kid growing up it was very rare for a police officer to be murdered.
Now it happens with far too much frequency.


----------

